# Drumkit from Hell



## Chris (Aug 2, 2004)

Anyone have this/use this? Worth $99?

The reviews look great.


----------



## Digital Black (Aug 2, 2004)

I have "aquired" the samples used in DKFH. I use them in Fruity loops. They are more realistic espicially with a bit of reverb...

Allthough i've never used the actual program, i hear it's good...


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2004)

Clearly I need those samples sir!


----------



## Baum (Aug 3, 2004)

It's definitely a great tool. As said, it sounds quite "real" when adding a little reverb. 
If you use it with f.e. Battery, you can run both versions of the same kit (close mic'd and room mic'd) simultaneously and it sounds quite nice, even without adding reverb. I don't have any samples handy right now as my comp is pretty f'ed up and I have to recover everything.


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2004)

So, worth $99 then, eh?

I'm really on the fence about Fruityloops. :\


----------



## Baum (Aug 3, 2004)

Fruityloops drove me nuts. I definitely prefer DFH in Cubase.


----------



## Josh (Aug 3, 2004)

FL has a huge learning curve. I haven't even been able to get past the irritation of just trying to learn how to use it effectively. I'm lookin' forward to trying DFH.


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2004)

Not that I ever condone pirating software.... If it wasn't for nana's iron lung, my cat needing new kidneys, my car braking down, erm uhm..

What I mean to say is - I "lost my copy" of it... Yeah!


----------



## Digital Black (Aug 3, 2004)

Chris said:


> Clearly I need those samples sir!


No prob but, did you read that last pm i send some time ago?

Scratch my back......


----------



## Prophecy420 (Aug 4, 2004)

The whole thing is 6 DVD's. If you're planning on looking for a leaked version, I hope you have a lot of patience.


----------



## keithb (Aug 4, 2004)

I think he's talking about the original Drumkit from Hell (still available for $99) which was 1 CD of samples and 1 of loops (I think  )


----------



## Ruan7321 (Mar 12, 2005)

It's worth it. I've got DFH superior which i'm gonna use in the studio. It takes 3 Hours to install (superior not 1 and 2) but if that is the price for perfect recorded in time drums then so be it. Superior sounds like recorded drums, so you have to go do some real sound engineer work. 1 and 2 are samples that you can just program and have good sounding drums, but it is a bit to linear on the cymbals for me.

for more info go to www.toontrack.com


----------



## 006 (Apr 18, 2005)

I own DFH2 and DFH1. DFH2 is the spin-off of DFHSuperior, and DFH2 is just one DVD, it's basically just the rock/metal kits. I use DFH1 more than DFH2, and actually wish I never bought 2. DFH1 rocks man. It's also just one DVD, and $100 cheaper than DFH2...Check this out....

http://www.guitar-dominion.com/DFH1.mp3

And this was done with DFH2....

http://www.guitar-dominion.com/DFH2.mp3

This one has scratch guitars, not mixed. Also the first one was done with an Engl Powerball, completely mixed and done, and the second was with a Peavey 5150 combo...so it's not exactly fair but whatever, you get the idea of the two different versions of DFH. Mhmm.

~006


----------



## TheReal7 (Apr 18, 2005)

Some day.. I plan on getting BFD from fxpansion.com when I win the lotto.


----------



## 006 (Apr 19, 2005)

I dunno man, the demos for BFD are really weak....I mean, check this clip out. This was done with DFHSuperior, he programmed this. Seriously. All programmed by hand with a mouse. His reasoning was to prove that you could program it with a mouse and be just as realistic as using an electronic kit that triggered DFHS' samples. Pretty damn impressive, the drums and the programming hah. 

http://www.guitar-dominion.com/DKFHsolo.mp3

Yep.

~006


----------

